# I installed Fink under root and.....



## Hydroglow (Nov 24, 2002)

Now in normal user mode the fink command won't work. It works under root. Which I didn't think that was going to be a problem until I try starting up Gnome and Gnome won't work under my name but it will work under root. Is there a way that I can change fink from root to my user name with out uninstalling everything. I'm using 10.2.2


----------



## sao (Nov 25, 2002)

Hydroglow,

 Hmm...short of deleting and installing again, maybe you can try to "chown hydroglow" for the entire /sw/fink directory.


 Or, you can try this:

 1- Clean up your cvs with:

 cd /sw/fink

 sudo find . -name 'CVS' -type d -exec rm -rf {} \;

 (Then, when you run 'fink selfupdate-cvs' will prompt you for your settings again).

  2- Move /sw/fink/10.2 out of the way and run 'fink selfupdate-cvs':  it should reconstitute the directory, subdirectories, and files with appropriate permissions.

 Good luck.


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey sao,


This is what I got 






[Hydroglows-Computer:/] hydroglow# cd /sw/fink
[Hydroglows-Computer:/sw/fink] hydroglow# sudo find . -name 'CVS' -type d -exec rm -rf {} \;
.: ./10.2/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/crypto/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/crypto/finkinfo/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/base/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/database/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/devel/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/editors/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/games/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/gnome/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/graphics/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/kde/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/languages/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/libs/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/libs/perlmods/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/net/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/sci/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/shells/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/sound/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/text/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/utils/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/web/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/x11/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/x11-system/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/x11-wm/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/crypto/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/crypto/finkinfo/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/base/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/database/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/devel/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/editors/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/games/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/gnome/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/graphics/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/kde/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/languages/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/libs/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/libs/perlmods/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/net/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/sci/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/shells/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/sound/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/text/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/utils/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/web/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/x11/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/x11-system/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./10.2/unstable/main/finkinfo/x11-wm/CVS: No such file or directory
.: ./CVS: No such file or directory
[Hydroglows-Computer:/sw/fink] hydroglow# 



Now I tried that command at /sw/fink/10.2 and it gave me the option to change the cvs settings but that didn't work. When I type in Fink under hydroglow it says no command found but when I type it under root it works. I've chown(ed) my /sw/fink directory and the fink command still doesn't work.


----------



## sao (Nov 25, 2002)

Hydroglow,

 Please post the result of:

 [Hydroglows-Computer:/sw/fink] hydroglow# ll

 Which shell are you using?


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm using the tcsh shell. This is what I get when I enter the ll command 



[Hydroglows-Computer:/sw/fink] hydroglow# ll
ll: Command not found.
[Hydroglows-Computer:/sw/fink] hydroglow#


----------



## Hydroglow (Nov 27, 2002)

bump


----------

